# Who wants to do something in Central Illinois?



## bman62526 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey all...I'm just putting the feelers out there for those of us in The Land of Lincoln.

Anyone interested in a late Summer / Early Fall Central IL Gathering?!?

It would be great to actually MEET some of you fine folks, and sample eachother's handy-work on the Que!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Any interest?  Who do we have that's within a few hours of Decatur?!?

I would be willing to travel too, of course, if the general opinion is that it should be upstate / downstate, etc...

I guess the point is, if there is any interest in an Illinois Gathering - let me know either on this thread or PM me.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 28, 2009)

Im not too far north of Decatur,  maybe an hour from Bloomington.  I may be interested baed on date/schedule.


----------



## bman62526 (Aug 28, 2009)

OK - I'll wait and see about the response, and then I'll just throw some dates out for say....late Sept. / early Oct. and we'll go from there!


----------



## rickw (Sep 28, 2009)

There's a comp in Auther on the 10th of Oct. I'm pretty sure I'm going.

 I would really like to do a gathering too, Decatur isn't all that far.


----------



## eaglewing (Sep 28, 2009)

I go that far just to rescue dogs, wouldn't be a big deal for me either.

What about the State Fair Grounds in Springfield?


----------



## bman62526 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmmm - no idea.  Is that even possible?  I mean, to hold a personal even there?  

If the response to this idea isn't overwhelming - I could host at my house.  Otherwise, I could host here in Decatur at one of our MANY parks.  We have tons of them, and it wouldn't cost anything.  I will look into the Springfield idea, though...thanks!


----------



## bman62526 (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn, Rick!  I knew about that comp, and I would have loved attending just to say hello and see how they do it over there - but we have a wedding reception in Springfield that day.  

Well - I guess it might be getting too close to cold weather for some, but I'd still be willing to travel an hour or so in any direction if a group of us end up deciding to do this.  If not - I'll try and organize something in the Spring.


----------



## rickw (Sep 29, 2009)

I was really hoping some of the members were going. It sure would be nice to meet ya in person Bman.


----------



## eaglewing (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm still into this!!

When I went to the state fair a few years back I saw tons of picnic tables and what looked like camp grounds inside the park, so that's why I suggested it...

PICK ANY PARK, and i'm in....


----------

